# Best place for Clock Movements?



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I have built four clocks to date; two tambour clocks, a school house clock (my avatar), and a Kansas State wall clock. I have gotten the movements from various hobby shops and online suppliers, and all are battery powered quartz movements. The problem is I'm hit and miss with the reliability of the movements. One tambour works fine, the K-State clock hiccups every now and then, and the other tambour and my schoolhouse clock don't work at all. Does anyone know of a clock supplier with a low failure rating?Bobby


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't used that size movement but have built many clocks using the mini and micro movements. I have used from 4-5 different companies and will only use movements from Klockit at this time. I have had only one problem with a klockit clock while having as much as a 30% failure rate with the other companies. I have as of this time probably used 150 - 200 klockit works and like I said only had one that didn't work when installed. JMO
David


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've found Clockparts.com to have good selection, good pricing, and responsive CS.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.merritts.com/store4/public/productlist.aspx?SubcategoryID=2057


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I purchase mine at Lee Valley Tools and have only ever had one problem. The clock ran fast and they took it back 1 year after I bought it, with no receipt and gave me a new one, with no questions asked and no hassle. All the other movements that I have bought there have been perfect and I have not had a problem with them. They are a little more expensive, but I don't mind. If you don't have a Lee Valley near you, they do ship across North America.
Ken


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Masterofnone said:


> I have built four clocks to date; two tambour clocks, a school house clock (my avatar), and a Kansas State wall clock.


Got any pictures of your clocks?


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh sure! I just got a new "smart" phone :thumbdown: but its incredibly stupid. I'm took pictures with the phone and attempting to email them to myself but it's not going so great, so as soon as I figure it out I'll get them posted. BTW, my Avatar is my schoolhouse clock.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

This was my second clock, only 9" long and 5" wide. My very first one is in Nebraska. After I made this, I decided woodworking was something I wanted to do for a permanent hobby.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Made for my sister and brother-in-law, K-State grads, 12.5" x 12.5." Birch ply and oak. The power cat is 1/4" and glued onto the birch. The "frame" is flush with the face of the birch. It's 1.5" thick, and I used two 3/4"x1.5"x12" oak on the back, top and bottom, glued and screwed, so it can hang on the wall.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb.../masterofnone-projects/7069-k-state-clock.jpg


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

School house clock, made plans and movement from ClockParts. It doesn't keep time at ALL. Need to fix that. Also you'll notice I had to use beefier hinges to keep the door from sagging, which is a common problem for these clocks.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Hawaiian clock for my Fiance... same design as the K-State clock. This was taken today. One coat of poly applied.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...s/7072-hawaii-clock-one-coat-poly-applied.jpg


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

+1 on movements from Klockit. I've used about a dozen now with no problems. Your projects look good in spite of the phone photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, Roger!

The Tambour clock is the only one with a Klockit movement, and its the only one that works 100% of the time.

Bobby


----------



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

Masterofnone said:


> This was my second clock, only 9" long and 5" wide. My very first one is in Nebraska. After I made this, I decided woodworking was something I wanted to do for a permanent hobby.


That is a beauty :yes:


----------



## Bifanoclockworks (Sep 1, 2010)

*Battery clock versus mechanical movement*

I have found that when I build clocks that using quartz battery movements are good for the plaque type woodworking clocks. I used to make thousands of clocks and had good luck with Junghans quartz movements but not sure where you can get them anymore because I am not making that type of clock now. When I did make these clocks I had only a few problems.

I am making mostly Grandfather clocks now but only a few here and there it has been a great learning experience for me. I only use Hermle mechanical movements in my clocks now.

The mechanical clock movement will always be the best at keeping time but they are not cheap and do not lend themselves to plaque type clocks.


----------



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

The best forum I know about watches, movements:
http://forums.watchuseek.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have gotten movements and bezels from Klockit, Lee Valley, and Michaels. I do NOT recommend Michaels...


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

+1 for Klockit.


----------

